# [SOLVED] GTA 4 Frame Rates



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

When playing GTA 4 the frames are not affected in anyway.. but.. it looks like the frames stop after every 1 second... fraps read a high framerate.. but those small 1 second freezes occur every 10 seconds. First I thought it might be a video card issue... but i set the graphics to low ... same thing.. same resut.

Idk if it might be a windows 7 issue but it doesnt seem like to be.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Hi thefearofme,
Please post your full system specs - a good program to use is Everest (download from my signature).
Include your Power Supply brand and wattage. Thanks.


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Motherboard: Gigabyte P55m UD2
Processor: Intel Core i5 750 @ 2.66ghz
RAM: OCZ 4 GB RAM 1666mhz DDR3
Video Card: ATi Raedon HD 5750 Vapor X Edition
Hardisk: Western Digital 500 GB SATA 2
PSU: Cooler Master 950watts ( this was replaced with a new one so no troubles here)

my Specs outrun GTA 4 the problem is not with my specs.. its with the game 
any patches or anything?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

It may be a temperature problem.
Use Everest to record your temperatures whilst idle and whilst in game for about 20 mins.
Post those back here.
Thanks.


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

i checked it out
its 55c average for all cores
and 61c for GPU


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Is this idle or under load?


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Underload


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Ok have you tried doing a full reinstall of the game?
Also have you installed the latest patch?


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

I've tried patching the file and everything but.. patching just made the whole game crash.. it cant even start. so i will try re installing again (which i already before) tomorrow and i'll get back to ya


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

well iv'e patched it and it still has the same problem.
I was surfing around the net and its just that the Game ITSELF has bad coding, so rockstar did some bad coding and its affecting everyone.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Oh I see, maybe they'll bring a patch out soon then to get rid of the FPS problem many people are having.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Rockstar did a bad game for the PC, they released 4 patches and did not help that much!
did you uninstall the game using Revo uninstaller? you can get it from my sig
do you have the same problem with any other game?


----------



## thefearofme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA 4 Frame Rates*

Solution found! The problem is with GTA IV keys, and it bugs with Windows Event Log for some reason. This fix works in Window 7 64-Bit:
Go to msconfig
"Services" tab
and disable Windows Event Log.


----------

